# any chance to correct bottom cam lean on an EVO ???



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there a possibility to correct cam lean on a PSE EVO bottom cam ? I have some lean to the right at rest and at full draw, the top cam is perfect. 
Unfortunately i have no drawboard


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Very tunable.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

P&y only said:


> Very tunable.


could you explain how? Would really appreciate your help as i have not much experience with correcting camlean.


----------



## driftbuster (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes how is it tuned?


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

you pretty much can't fix bottom cam lean, if you have a cam with no yokes it WILL have lean. It won't bother your tuning at all. All hoyt, PSE mathews have cam lean and it doesn't mean they don't shoot good. I Just don't see the point of correcting bottom cam lean on an hybrid.

Raphael


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Maybe check your cable rod position. If it's turned way out to the right, it will affect that cam. Set it so that your Fletch has about 1/8" clear of the cables.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have cam lean, or does your string just come off at an angle. My AXE 6 cam from the factory with the spacers installed wrong, cam shifted over to the right, making it look like a lean. I had the shop I purchased it from fix the spacers and all has been great since. Good luck

Ches.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

nccrutch said:


> Maybe check your cable rod position. If it's turned way out to the right, it will affect that cam. Set it so that your Fletch has about 1/8" clear of the cables.


thanks, will check this!


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Ches said:


> Do you have cam lean, or does your string just come off at an angle. My AXE 6 cam from the factory with the spacers installed wrong, cam shifted over to the right, making it look like a lean. I had the shop I purchased it from fix the spacers and all has been great since. Good luck
> 
> Ches.


the lean is very little but its clearly lean. Will check the spacers, thanks!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine had bad bottom cam lean... It caused a lot of horizontal nock travel as the string went forward. I didn't really want to shim the cam or swap limbs to fix it so I sold my Evo. If there's any other way to fix it I'd like to hear about it..


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

I had a similar problem with my 07 X-force which I had bought used on Ebay, and the cam lean was so bad, I was afraid the string would come out of the Cam groove whenever I drew the bow back. My rest had to be moved way to the left to get it to tune right, and I had induced some right lean on the top cam to try to help correct for it. When you shot the bow, there was a very inconsistent right/left play in the arrow flight. It was a real dilemna. 

I tried different spacers on the bottom cam. You have to be very careful with that, using a micrometer, due to clearance between cam & limbs. It didn't help the problem though.

I even tried swapping left & right split limbs, top & bottom, every possible configuration, but nothing would work or fix it. I thought I had bought a real lemon. Finally after getting some opinions, I ordered new limbs for $80, and it corrected the problem. Now that X-Force is a great bow, and I am happy with it.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

TozerBGood said:


> I had a similar problem with my 07 X-force which I had bought used on Ebay, and the cam lean was so bad, I was afraid the string would come out of the Cam groove whenever I drew the bow back. My rest had to be moved way to the left to get it to tune right, and I had induced some right lean on the top cam to try to help correct for it. When you shot the bow, there was a very inconsistent right/left play in the arrow flight. It was a real dilemna.
> 
> I tried different spacers on the bottom cam. You have to be very careful with that, using a micrometer, due to clearance between cam & limbs. It didn't help the problem though.
> 
> I even tried swapping left & right split limbs, top & bottom, every possible configuration, but nothing would work or fix it. I thought I had bought a real lemon. Finally after getting some opinions, I ordered new limbs for $80, and it corrected the problem. Now that X-Force is a great bow, and I am happy with it.


glad you got rid of the problem. How much did PSE charged you for the limbs?


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Tameshigiri said:


> glad you got rid of the problem. How much did PSE charged you for the limbs?


When I first called PSE, they told me they thought they were between $100 to $150, but that it's better to go through a dealer. So I ordered them through the dealer and he put them on the bow. He charged me $80, so I doubt he did any markup on it. PSE doesn't transfer warranty which is why it cost me anything at all, since I bought the bow used.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

TozerBGood said:


> When I first called PSE, they told me they thought they were between $100 to $150, but that it's better to go through a dealer. So I ordered them through the dealer and he put them on the bow. He charged me $80, so I doubt he did any markup on it. PSE doesn't transfer warranty which is why it cost me anything at all, since I bought the bow used.


just 80$ for all 4 limbs? Thats quite cheap!
Whish i would live in the states, overhere all the stuff is three times more expensive!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Tameshigiri said:


> just 80$ for all 4 limbs? Thats quite cheap!
> Whish i would live in the states, overhere all the stuff is three times more expensive!


Yep, I was pretty pleased.


----------

